# 8dpo and constant dull tummy pain



## lauza1981

Hi everyone,

well here I am again! 8dpo and I have a constant dull pain in my tummy, have had it for a couple of days now. I dont usually get that before af rears her ugly head so was wondering if anyone had experienced that before a bfp? also getting cramps, which is a usual sign of af :-( xx


----------



## lewood88

im in the same boat hun be nice to hear some feed back


----------



## lauza1981

it's so frustraiting isn't it! I'm in the worst mood too which I've read is a symptom, or I could just be being a moody cow this week lol x


----------



## lewood88

Lol im abit grumpy tbf was on monday i was terrible i just broke in and done a test bfn booo cudnt resist lol


----------



## smarties75

Im on the same boat 8dpo. Had cramps all day yesterday and felt like AF is coming. Also had dizzy spells, spots and gassy lol. I might be just too paranoid but FX. Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Lausie

Me to me to! I have had cramps and backache all week, my skin has massively broken out, my hair is greasy and up until today I had a lot of creamy cm. All good signs but also signs of AF just abit early! Arghhhh! Hate the TWW!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Exactly the same!! It's been horrible all day :0( 

First month off the pill tho so just expecting a really heavy AF


----------



## smarties75

How's everybody today?


----------



## lauza1981

Hey smarties!
well 10dpo today, have had unusual stitch like pains the last few days, also other symptoms but all of which could be explained away by the potential arrival of af! might have to test with fmu tomoz, although I'm terrified to. do NOT wanna see a bfn! :-(

how you feeling? xx


----------



## Lausie

Argh!!! After a few Vinos I have given in and tested on the eve of 10dpo, who tests that early at night????! Of course a bfn!!! Annoyed with myself!!!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've had a twingy pain on the left side for 2 days now. 

I've been moving house today and I've been so aware of it 
Tested this morn! BFN! 

Roll on Thurs as its such a relief to just get an answer when AF comes! Even tho it's upsetting at the same time. It stops all this symptom spotting


----------



## liloldme

Hey girls can i join i get the mild dull ache all way through ovulation and on and off up to af shows. I dont know if i had it before tcc or now that i know what im lookin for i notice it :/.last month it was really bad woke me up felt sick with the pain was sure i was pregnent but got a bfn. Hoping these dull pains are good sign this time :)


----------



## smarties75

Good luck! Im 11 DPO but scared of taking the test. I'll hold on till wed or thurs I think. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Few twinges, creamy cm, and more breakout. It could be My PMS grrrr...


----------



## smarties75

Good luck to all. Only a few days and we will all find out. I'm getting so paranoid will all the symptoms lol.


----------



## lauza1981

Yeah good luck everyone! Will keep u updated xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

All my symptoms have gone now! AF due on thurs. defo think I'm out!good luck everyone x


----------



## smarties75

I'm due on Thursday too. I had symptoms but I didn't have any today. We're not out until the witch visits lol. So tempted to rest with FRER tomorrow.


----------



## smarties75

I meant test! Lol predictive text


----------



## lauza1981

I did a test with fmu this morning, 11dpo.....bfn! absolutely heartbroken, really thought with all the different symptoms I had this was our month. I feel like my body is purposely trying to trick me xx


----------



## smarties75

It's still early Laura. I remembered with my previous pregnancy I didn't actually get a BFP until after 3 days I missed my period. But I do understand about our body playing tricks. It has been playing tricks on me for many months now. So frustrating!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I tested today too. BFN.
I test everyday from about 8dpo
I feel like I can function better having an answer for that day. Helps me sleep at night not wondering.
Every day is hard. Don't know why we do it to ourselves!


----------



## lauza1981

I know it's awful. this is the first month its absolutely killed me I was so sure but you never know......no af yet xxx


----------



## Kino

oh I'm jumping on this bandwagon!!!

I have pms type cramps all week to the point where I'm convinced AF is coming early, dull aches and pains in my side that I ovulated and pinching there as well...backache, headache, very emotional etc etc

I'm convinced my body is playing tricks on me!! I'm 11DPO and only BFN so there's still time but it's only my first month TTC so it's highly unlikely and I feel silly getting my hopes up! 

I'm soooooo happy I'm not alone...sometimes it feels like no one understands this but all of you do!! :D


----------



## lauza1981

that's what I love this site so much for! it's so supportive, and you can usually find someone else in the same boat and ride out the storm together! right 11dpo IS early, we all still have a chance! much love and luck to us all! xxx


----------



## smarties75

Welcome Kino.

Definitely not alone. I find this site really helpful, informative and supportive.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I feel like a lunatic most of the time during TWW!


----------



## NarnNar

I am also just around 8dpo and I have been having dull pains in my lower tummy as well :( Also been having lower and upper backaches :shrug: is that normal?

Question: do sore boobs/nipples indicate AF is about to arrive? Or can you also get that even after conceiving? :shrug:

Testing dec 4th!


----------



## smarties75

Hi NarnNar,

It's so hard to distinguish the symptoms between PMS and pregnancy before the missed period. The symptoms you mentioned are pretty normal for both PMS and pregnancy. 

I'm 12dpo today. I tested this morning as I was too impatient lol. It was bfn grrr!


----------



## Lausie

Smarties, me too! I am 12dpo and tested an hour ago with a clearblue digital, BFN. The only thing keeping me going is that apparently they are notorious for giving false negitives so early.
I know I am clutching at straws but I honestly thought over the last few days that it was going to be a BFP month! :( Booooo!


----------



## smarties75

Lausie,

It's not over until the witch comes for a visit. I must admit i felt so disappointed looking at 1 line lol. I used the FRER supposed to pick up HCG early. Youre right digital tests are not good for testing early. Hope we get our BFP in a few days. Fx


----------



## smarties75

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I feel like a lunatic most of the time during TWW!

I know that feeling! :(


----------



## NarnNar

smarties75 said:


> Hi NarnNar,
> 
> It's so hard to distinguish the symptoms between PMS and pregnancy before the missed period. The symptoms you mentioned are pretty normal for both PMS and pregnancy.
> 
> I'm 12dpo today. I tested this morning as I was too impatient lol. It was bfn grrr!

thanks smarties! Im also so tempted to test but Im going to try my best to be good :laugh2:


----------



## LAWife

lauza1981 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> well here I am again! 8dpo and I have a constant dull pain in my tummy, have had it for a couple of days now. I dont usually get that before af rears her ugly head so was wondering if anyone had experienced that before a bfp? also getting cramps, which is a usual sign of af :-( xx

YES. I had cramping from 3-6 DPO and was always "aware" of my lower stomach area and felt many twinges and sharp random pains. i also had brown spotting for about 4 days in a row, it started of faintly pink right after OV and turned brown quickly. Boobs started getting sore/tingly at 7DPO. Spotting just stopped yesterday at 9DPO and I got my BFP yesterday too! Keep an eye on that. Any spotting for you during the wait yet?


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations LAWife! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Ladies, may I join in? Im 8dpo, no spotting yet :( I too have had the lower aches since 3dpo... Blood taste in my mouth last night, earlier I felt like I had a penny in my mouth YUCK!! Thank goodness for gum.. Lol I about gagged.. Lol This will be my 1st bubs after 1 missed miscarrage last month. 

Fingers Crossed for all of Us!!

:flower: hugs Laura, keep positive, remember your Not out till the witch shows..

Congratulations LAWife!! Fab news!!


----------



## Lausie

Oooh that's a great sign having the metallic taste in mouth, had it with my DD!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its horrible.. Its gross.. Lol Im just going to wait and see what tomorrow brings.. I really hope if I am that lil one sticks.. :)
Feel a lil achey down there again, funny thing the other day I felt a pulsating in my lady parts, weird. Never had that happen before.. :haha:


----------



## lauza1981

finally got my bfp today! 14dpo and after about 10tests! Lol! here's a list of my symptoms in order of first I noticed to most recent:
feeling moody and VERY snappy
cramps and twinges especially in my right side, very like a stitch
flu like symptoms, stiff neck, headache etc
spotty skin
nausea
severe headache
feeling like there's something stuck in my throat when I swallow

that's about it I think, no sore bbs at all. anyway just wanted.to share my symptoms with you incase they giveyou hope!

baby dust to you all! praying this is a very sticky little bean! xx


----------



## crossbow

lauza1981 said:


> finally got my bfp today! 14dpo and after about 10tests! Lol! here's a list of my symptoms in order of first I noticed to most recent:
> feeling moody and VERY snappy
> cramps and twinges especially in my right side, very like a stitch
> flu like symptoms, stiff neck, headache etc
> spotty skin
> nausea
> severe headache
> feeling like there's something stuck in my throat when I swallow
> 
> that's about it I think, no sore bbs at all. anyway just wanted.to share my symptoms with you incase they giveyou hope!
> 
> baby dust to you all! praying this is a very sticky little bean! xx

Congrats that's fantastic news x


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations Lauza! X


----------



## NarnNar

Congratulations Lauza! That's great news! :kiss:


----------



## animallove

Lausie said:


> Me to me to! I have had cramps and backache all week, my skin has massively broken out, my hair is greasy and up until today I had a lot of creamy cm. All good signs but also signs of AF just abit early! Arghhhh! Hate the TWW!

I have had exactly the same symptoms! Huge spots on my face which i never get, af cramping for the last couple of days but no sign of blood just creamy cm too! Hope this is good signs for us! Let me know how you go, when are you testing? I'm testing Friday.


----------



## liloldme

Congrats. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Congrats!!

Lets hope this is a lucky thread x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lauza1981 said:


> finally got my bfp today! 14dpo and after about 10tests! Lol! here's a list of my symptoms in order of first I noticed to most recent:
> feeling moody and VERY snappy
> cramps and twinges especially in my right side, very like a stitch
> flu like symptoms, stiff neck, headache etc
> spotty skin
> nausea
> severe headache
> feeling like there's something stuck in my throat when I swallow
> 
> that's about it I think, no sore bbs at all. anyway just wanted.to share my symptoms with you incase they giveyou hope!
> 
> baby dust to you all! praying this is a very sticky little bean! xx

Congratulations!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy pregnancy...

Im 9dpo not spotting, nothing... I feel out.. Im so down :(


----------



## liloldme

Hopin&Prayin said:


> lauza1981 said:
> 
> 
> finally got my bfp today! 14dpo and after about 10tests! Lol! here's a list of my symptoms in order of first I noticed to most recent:
> feeling moody and VERY snappy
> cramps and twinges especially in my right side, very like a stitch
> flu like symptoms, stiff neck, headache etc
> spotty skin
> nausea
> severe headache
> feeling like there's something stuck in my throat when I swallow
> 
> that's about it I think, no sore bbs at all. anyway just wanted.to share my symptoms with you incase they giveyou hope!
> 
> baby dust to you all! praying this is a very sticky little bean! xx
> 
> Congratulations!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy pregnancy...
> 
> Im 9dpo not spotting, nothing... I feel out.. Im so down :(Click to expand...

Same here af due tomorro not a symtom im sight. Chin up ur still early. Good look anf fx ed for you :)


----------



## Lausie

Congratulations!!! You have given me hope as I have had bfn's, I haven't tested today (14dpo) maybe I should now??! Lol! 
Animallove, I have been testing since 11dpo and all negative, haven't today as I don't want another bfn! Lol!

Fx'd with your symptoms!!! Let me know how you get on. :)


----------



## lauza1981

Lausie, I was testing from 10dpo and just got bfn's till 13dpo and I was sure I could see the faintest EVER line but it was so faint I could only see it at certain angles and in certain light and I wondered if I was imagining it! then 14dpo I got a faint, but slightly clearer positive on a clear blue and a pregnant 1-2 on a digital. keep testing! fingers x'd for you!! xx


----------



## Lausie

I have been scrutinising my chart and I have convinced myself that I O'd later than ff is saying! Which would mean I would definitely be out this month and hence why AF hasn't arrived yet.....


----------



## liloldme

im out girls af come today . theres always hope for a christmas bfp :) good luck everyone else


----------



## robo123

Lauza, Congrats on your BFP. I am 6/7 DPO today. I ovulated on 20th/21st Nov. I have been having really dull pains in my abdomen and slight heartburt for the past day or two. did you have other symptoms? I have been trying for 2.5 years and never really felt this before AF. 
xxx


----------



## nbbymakesthre

Yay Lauza! Congratulations!!

I am also having a dull pain in my stomach that started the day of/after ovulation and then I saw you said you had flu like symptoms which I also had for one night only along with a low grade fever but I have no other symptoms of illness (no cough, sore throat, runny nose, etc.) just chills, weakness, and generally being tired. I try not to psyche myself out but hopefully these are pregnancy signs for me too! Congrats again!


----------



## lauza1981

Hi nbbymajestrhe,

thanks!! my flu symptoms only lasted one day too! those symptoms sound promising! keeping my fingers x'd for you!!  xx


----------



## smarties75

Sorry lilolme :(. You'll be testing and hopefully get your BFP just after christmas :).


----------



## liloldme

thanks smarties i only have a 25/26 day cycle im nxt due xmas eve so im praying its my turn next month :)


----------



## smarties75

What a lovely xmas present it will be. 

If I get bfn on Sunday then ill be testing on the 29th Dec as I only have 27-27 days cycle too.


----------



## liloldme

smarties75 said:


> What a lovely xmas present it will be.
> 
> If I get bfn on Sunday then ill be testing on the 29th Dec as I only have 27-27 days cycle too.

i know it will. i hope it is its all i want for xmas :). good look everything crossed for sunday :)


----------



## smarties75

Im off to bed. Night night everyone. x


----------



## elleff

Congratulations!!!! I'm 8dpo now and feeling a bit strange. Have had cramps since Friday and today I felt like af was coming, even though she isn't due for another 7 days.
Have been having positive opks but negative hpt's so no idea if I'm in or out yet!!
I'm recording all of this anyway so that if it happens next cycle I will know not to let myself think it's baby related!!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

AF is due today so just riding it out & waiting!!


----------



## lauza1981

Hi robo,
sorry, only just saw your message. I would say the most noticeable symptom I had was pains and cramps that felt different to my normal af ones, that's what really made me think this might be our month so urs sound promising! I've listed other symptoms in a previous message. fingers x'd for you! x


----------



## Lausie

MrsTurner2012 said:


> AF is due today so just riding it out & waiting!!

Any sign of the witch yet???


----------



## robo123

Thanks lauza, I had like stitch just above my hip bone today. Fx'd it's a good sign. Xxx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Not yet!! She is def on her way tho! All the usual signs are here


----------



## MrsTurner2012

This could have been a lucky thread!
I got the faintest BFP tonight
Praying its a strong one with FMU & not just me wanting to see something there!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
I'm 7DPO at the moment, gonna test tomorrow at 8DPO. I tested yesterday (super early I know) and it was a BFN. I've had mild cramps and twinges this past week. I also had some spotting 2-3 days after I O'd. It sounds silly but I just don't feel pregnant...no harm in hoping though!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Ow, I'm actually getting some sharp twinges right now on my right side.


----------



## Lausie

My temps have dropped! So the witch will be with me today....no more limbo but also no chance of a bubba this month.....bring on next month!!! 
Mrs Turner have you tested this am?????


----------



## MrsTurner2012

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1519753-itching-test.html


----------



## Lausie

Test test test!!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Test test test!!

I did it was negative : ( still not due till Wednesday, with my last I got a positive on a frer at 9dpo x


----------



## MrsLQ

Helloooooo how's it going with everyone???

AFM I am out : (
I tested with a FRER 5 days early and negative and tonight when checking my cervix ha a small amount of blood. I put some tissue in my finger and each time there was a teeny bit more blood. It's a pinky colour, but I 100% have AF cramps, either she will take a few days to come (due Wednesday) or she will come early. Never mind hey.... I onwards and upwards. : )


----------



## Lausie

I am confused...... Any expert charters, my temps rose this morning??? But I am expecting AF today, so why my temp rise????

Argh!!!!! I just want this month gone! :(


----------



## smarties75

Tested this morning with a pound land test strip, it was BFN :(. AF is 1 day late now. Will test again tomorrow if witch still doesn't come. X


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I got a BFP n then tested with a pound shop one and got a BFN so ur not out yet


----------



## smarties75

I hope so MrsTurner. I might test with FRER tomorrow but im nervous that i might get a bfn.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I was the same!

I got a digital one and I swear it was the longest 3 mins of my life waiting for that result to pop up!

I did it when I was 2 days late. I knew in my head I was. For the digi to convince hubby as he said a faint BFP was too faint to mean anything!


----------



## lauza1981

I had to do that too! OH wasn't convinced by a super faint line that we had to tilt to the right angle to be able to see it, but you can't get much clearer than on a digital one can you! although I wouldn't recommend testing early with a digital one as they are renowned for showing fake negatives if your testing before af is due.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Argh! Don't say that! 
I tested when I was late!

I feel like I wanna test again now

What if I'm not?!


----------



## lauza1981

don't panic! I said false negative not false positive! it's extreemly rare to ever false positive!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh god I read that wrong! Phew!!

Ha ha my mind went into overdrive then!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats Mrs Turner : )


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Thank you MrsL


----------



## vonz

Hi Lauza, its awesome that u started this thread. I've been having super long dull and cramps since 2 weeks ago on 20th Nov after DTD with my hubs. my cycles r erratic before my first preg and also now. after delivering my son in 2011, ive only had 2 AF, on a 67 day cycle. so im not sure if im even preg. the only thing i experienced is stretchy cm when we dtd that day and there after dulls and cramps and dizziness and breathlessness, aches. i never felt like this when i had my first, only stitches on the right or left side of the womb and SUPER nausea from week 7. so not sure what's going on either. Dont dare to test, for fear of feeling stupid. i mean its day 35 now, my cycles r erratic and i duno when AF is gonna come and when i O.


----------



## Twag

OK so I came into the TWW to see if anyone was having similar symptoms to myself as I have had a dull ache in my lower tummy and dull persistent back ache and OMG irritable too the last few days and here it is!! :thumbup: and even more promising is you ladies have gone on to get your :bfp: :thumbup:

I can have a little hope then :cloud9:

H&H 9 months to you all :dust:


----------



## lauza1981

Hi vonz!
I also have irregular cycles generally 35 to 42 days, this month I also only went by stretchy cm and we dtd that day and 2 day's later, seemed too work well for us! Lol! I noticed all the little twinges and pains first but then also really bad headaches and a little dizziness! your symptoms sound pretty good! I would do a test! keeping my fingers x'd for you!! xx


----------



## lauza1981

fingers crossed for you too twag!! xx


----------



## Twag

I will not be testing until 12-12-12 so fingers crossed if I get a :bfp: I will be sure to update :thumbup:


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Good luck! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Tower6

Are ur pains around the pubic bone
And like an achy dull
Cramp/ nerve feeling? This is what ie had the last two days but had BFN twice- I am I ly 9dpo (I think) but what is this pain IF it's what u are
All feelin As well 
Good luck
Ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Mine was all in my back and then just worse that AF cramps for me.

Then it went again and then only came back the day before AF and the cramps were really bad.

I did a test the day after I missed my AF and it was so faint my hubby didn't believe me so I did a digi and it said preg but that was 2 days after. I did a cheapy test the same day as the digi and that was a total negative so all depends on the test.

A cheapy test shows a strong BFP today for me which is 6 days after AF due


----------



## Tower6

MrsTurner2012 said:


> Mine was all in my back and then just worse that AF cramps for me.
> 
> Then it went again and then only came back the day before AF and the cramps were really bad.
> 
> I did a test the day after I missed my AF and it was so faint my hubby didn't believe me so I did a digi and it said preg but that was 2 days after. I did a cheapy test the same day as the digi and that was a total negative so all depends on the test.
> 
> A cheapy test shows a strong BFP today for me which is 6 days after AF due


Well congrats mommy!!!
How exciting! I will text again Friday.. I wonder what my pains are.. They're not like cramps At all and definitely in the front


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I think I sensed that it was different!!

Good luck. Looking forward to hearing the results


----------



## Tower6

If I were supposed to start mk day on a 26-28 day cycle wouldnt I be getting a positive if in fact I was preggers? Im frustrated this cycle! Thanks For ur help


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Depends on the test. 

I got a neg and pos on the same day!

Try a digital


----------



## Tower6

Oh wow lol ok well I guess I'll get off my bum and go to the store haha I have never tried one!


----------



## vonz

Im pregnant. it was a one time dtd and i waited till 2 weeks before i tested. so i really am pregnant. 

here's my symptoms:
got hungry earlier and often
breathlessness
dull cramps for 1-2 weeks 
stitching pains on the left side of the abdomen
dizziness
slight nausea while on the bus
tired easily


----------



## Twag

Congrats Vonz

AFM - 10dpo still gotbthe back ache all at the back & what feel like AF cramps but with some added twinges!! Well today there seems to be some red watery blood up there :( not my normal pre-AF spotting tho that is normally creamy brown stuff (sorry tmi) - so guess I am out :shrug:


----------



## lauza1981

congratulations vonz! x


----------



## Twag

OK so 14dpo (11 day LP like clockwork) and still no sign of AF :shrug:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

girls i neeeeeeeeeeeed to join this thread MASSIVE CONGRATS to the bfps!! i found this googling my symps lol

Ive been TTC for over a year but ntnp for the last 4 months due to an onset of anxiety and stress related to ttc, WELL ive been cramping since friday on and off like tummy aches quite often too and have v v milky thick cm - im 7/8 dpo.... pleeeeeeeeease let this be a lucky thread xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twag

Quick update but the :witch: got me this morning :cry:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

boo darl!!! i havnt symptom spotted since july... and they in full flow thisd month felt sick for last 3 days - badly this morning, and cramping since fri, AF due monday xxx


----------



## Cestamy83

OOOOooo can I join the lucky thread?

I'm 8 dpo and testing, seeing bfn, but I can handle it.. I was just hoping for an early bfp and be one of THOSE women. 

loads of creamy cm, sore nips since the day I O'd, the nastiest heartburn on the planet, cramping randomly, and SUPER bitchy. lol


Fairy hopes, we're in the same boat! Wanna go crazy together??? :happydance:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Cestamy83 said:


> OOOOooo can I join the lucky thread?
> 
> I'm 8 dpo and testing, seeing bfn, but I can handle it.. I was just hoping for an early bfp and be one of THOSE women.
> 
> loads of creamy cm, sore nips since the day I O'd, the nastiest heartburn on the planet, cramping randomly, and SUPER bitchy. lol
> 
> 
> Fairy hopes, we're in the same boat! Wanna go crazy together??? :happydance:

YEHHHHH lets do it... we are both equally as deluded and brilliant LOL BFPs where areeeeeee youuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: xx keep ya posted xx


----------



## Rose1990

Congrats To Those Who Got There :BFP:s & Good Luck Everyone Waiting To Test :flower: 


Im 3days late (i think).... having so many strong symptoms, the main ones being dizzyness, backache, feeling tight across my tummy , feeling sick oh and waking up hungry!.... when i say waking up, i mean 4am & having to eat sumfin or I feel sick. Also had a temperature for over a week now.. I hope Im not going mad x


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Af... No Xmas big surprise for me :( xxxx good luck girls xx


----------

